# Where do I invest in Unit Trusts or Mutual Funds?



## salz (16 November 2005)

Hi, may I know where can I invest in unit trusts or mutual funds other than through banks and fund houses itself?
Are there any platforms like the www.fundsupermart.com, dollardex.com in singapore where we can invest in funds in Australia?


----------



## son of baglimit (17 November 2005)

what is it you are wanting to achive with your investment salz ?
simply invest in some form of managed fund ? or do you have specific reasons for choosing what you mentioned? depending on your requirements there may be some better alternatives.


----------



## salz (17 November 2005)

Although i know the basics of investing in stocks, I'm not versed in the technical aspect of stock investing and I thought fund-managers as professionals will be in a better position to reap profits for funds-holders by investing for them.


----------



## happytrader (17 November 2005)

Hi Salz

You might like to get hold of Australian Lancer Spicers book - High Yield Investments Get Rich Quickly or one of his others. He has made it his business to track down and research investment opportunities not normally known about. It costs about $60.00 Just look his name up on yahoo. Otherwise go to www.supersecrets.com. You might find this book useful in your search. They're not quite George Soros Quantum fund, but not bad at all.

Cheers
Happytrader


----------



## Smurf1976 (17 November 2005)

I haven't done it myself but you can buy funds through Etrade and I think that's supposed to be a better deal than buying directly. You would need to check the details though - as I said I haven't done it myself.

If you just wanted to track the ASX200 index then you could buy STW. A very cheap and easy way but of course you're exposed to dud stocks as well as good ones in the index.


----------

